# Love Thread<3



## Delta (Feb 22, 2011)

Guys, Icky and I would like you to know that we love you. We're talking about all the regulars who make this place as cozy as bed full razor blades and pin worms. We. Love. You.
Seriously.
You guys rock.
You're funny, most of you are smart, you brighten up the day with your inferno-like rage.
We wouldn't trade you guys for anything.
If you're having a shit day, may this be your pick-me-up. 

To all you new fags, don't try to fit in. You can't replace these people, you never will. Instead learn from them. If being a good FAFer is something thats on your to do list, LEARN. Don't try to impress, because you wont. Don't try to be funny, because you won't. Don't try to be, just learn and improve and maybe one day Burdfag the Straight Raven (Icky) and Homodog the Hetero Snowmutt (Me) will love you too.

Icky had no idea this thread was made.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 22, 2011)

H&K will cry when he sees this.
There is a thread for this, it's the compliment thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Why do you keep talking about my Nickyfaggypoo?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

<3 U 2 

(In a totally manly way)


----------



## Delta (Feb 22, 2011)

Xavan said:


> H&K will cry when he sees this.
> There is a thread for this, it's the compliment thread.


 
Compliment thread is a circle jerk of gives-to-gets.
This is love, baby. Love.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 22, 2011)

Xavan said:


> There is a thread for this, it's the compliment thread.


This is a love thread. There is a difference. The compliment thread doesn't always have something nice, but LOVE. Love is nice. It is always nice.

Winds, Icky, I love you both. And I get to be your best man at the wedding <3 I love Skittle, and HK, and Gibby, Fay, CF, Deo, WB, Aden, Browder, ALL YOU MOTHER FUCKERS.

I feel so gay. <3


----------



## Browder (Feb 22, 2011)

Relevant. :V

An I only <3 some of you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Browder said:


> Relevant. :V
> 
> An I only <3 some of you.


 
DO you love me? D:


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> DO you love me? D:


 Are you playing those love games with me?


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

Eh..you guys are okay I guess.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 22, 2011)

:3x

Awesome.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 22, 2011)

Willow said:


> I love you all with a deep, fiery passion that can only be described as ETERNAL <3



We love you, too, Willow. :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Are you playing those love games with me?


 
I had to Google that... >_>
Why do people know things that I don't? :<


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 22, 2011)

Do I get to get some luvs too?


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> We love you, too, Willow. :3c


 Why does this statement make me uncomfortable?



ghilliefox said:


> Do I get to get some luvs too?





			
				Title said:
			
		

> Jailbait Ranger


I'm gonna have to think about this.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 22, 2011)

Willow said:


> Why does this statement make me uncomfortable?


Love us, Willow.

Forever and ever and ever.
I'm so sorry, Willow :C


----------



## Xavan (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you dictate as a new fag?


----------



## Tango (Feb 22, 2011)

Eh, I've murdered worse people in their sleep.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Xavan said:


> What do you dictate as a new fag?


 All depends on the person.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Love us, Willow.
> 
> Forever and ever and ever.
> I'm so sorry, Willow :C


 Just as long as I can keep my shorts on. 

(and I'm pretty much used to this)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> This is a love thread. There is a difference. The compliment thread doesn't always have something nice, but LOVE. Love is nice. It is always nice.
> 
> Winds, Icky, I love you both. And I get to be your best man at the wedding <3 I love Skittle, and HK, and Gibby, Fay,* CF*, Deo, WB, Aden, Browder, ALL YOU MOTHER FUCKERS.
> 
> I feel so gay. <3


 Daww

Love you folks too


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 22, 2011)

Willow said:


> I'm gonna have to think about this.



Jailbait Ranger means im under 18 yet still bad ass enough to fight with the U.S. Army Rangers. it also refers to a comment another user made about me in one of the "banning" threads. has NOTHING to do with grown men trying to do stuff to me.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> Jailbait Ranger means im under 18 yet still bad ass enough to fight with the U.S. Army Rangers. it also refers to a comment another user made about me in one of the "banning" threads.


Hmmm. Well, I guess I have a little love to spare. 



> has NOTHING to do with grown men trying to do stuff to me.


 O-oh my...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

This picture represents how I feel about you all.

Lizard King this one is for you.

Gaz here is one. 

Randy if you are here or Secret here is yours.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Gaz here is one.


This makes me oh-so-happy <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 22, 2011)

there is no spooning


----------



## Icky (Feb 22, 2011)

...what


----------



## Alstor (Feb 22, 2011)

Forgive me if I forget anyone.
*
Aden* - You know the cool guy at the party or the person you're following on Twitter you wish you knew. That's you to me.
*Aleu* - You're one of my favorite women that I have ever met.
*Arshes Nei* - You've changed my view of you from a hard ass mod to a hard working mod.
*Attaman* - You're really aware in many subjects, and you were very nice to me for a long time.
*Ben* - If people got the chance to talk to you, they would see you have a great sense of humor and intellect.
*Bloodshot_Eyes* - You can add humor to the most grim topics.
*Browder* - You've been a nice guy and a good mod.
*Cam* - I really admire your music and music appreciation.
*CannonFodder *- You know more about the fandom than most people in these forums.
*CFox* - I'll love you until the day I die. <3
*Conker* - You're pretty funny for a straight guy. :V
*Deo* - You went from rage bitch to intellectual rage bitch. :V
*Digitalpotato *- You ask awesome questions on Formspring.
*dinosaurdammit* - You kind of appeared in the forums spontaneously, making me worried. But you turned out to be a really good poster.
*Enwon* - You're one of the greatest friends I have ever made.
*Fay *- Off these forums, you really are a kind, sweet girl.
*Gaz* - You are one of the most varied posters on this forum.
*Heckler & Koch* - You're sense of humor always puts me on my toes every time you post.
*HyBroMcYenapants* - You're one of those guys that has a sense of humor that I'm still trying to understand while I laugh at your wit.
*Icky* - You make the cool kids at my school look like the nerd group.
*Jashwa* - Your variation between silliness and seriousness is entertaining to a lot of people.
*KatmanDu* - You are seriously awesome. And that's not because you take good pictures.
*Kitsune_Morric* - You don't know me, and I know you, but I know you're incredible nice, honest, and kind.
*Lizardking* - How can I be like you?
*Lobar* - You're more educated than most people I have met.
*mapdark* - You can make some interesting threads. And you have a good sense of sarcasm.
*Morroke* - You're like a mastermind. Whether that is evil, I can't tell.
*mystery_penguin* - You're very relevant for you (or my) age.
*Ratte* - You have one of the most interesting lives I have ever seen.
*Scotty1700* - The impression I had of you changed from just another poster to a good man.
*Skittle* - The way you express yourself is dazzling.
*Stargazer Bleu* - You're one of the nicest people on this site.
*Tango_D* - You've turned into a very good poster here.
*Trpdwarf* - You're vastly smart in many subjects, especially the fandom.
*Whitenoise* - You're a phenomenon I have yet to decipher. 
*Willow* - You're incredibly smart. Especially for your age.
*Winds* - You've taken a liking to me, and I have long before taken a liking to you.
*Wolf-Bone* - You make me question humanity itself sometimes.
*Xenke* - You can be so god damn hilarious sometimes.
*Xipoid* - You have an awesome sense of humor and an awesome voice.

You are all awesome and I'm glad I found this place.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> *Bloodshot_Eyes* - You can add humor to the most grim topics.


 
:3c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

I love how FAF can rip someone a new one and at the same time make one feel so good about themselves.

*:3*


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

D'aaaawww. I'm actually a very emotionally tender person and this is a sweet little thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't stop vomiting.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> *Willow* - You're incredibly smart. Especially for your age.


 D'awwww. c':

Alstor, you're one of the nicest users on the forums and on the mainsite. You like helping others out too. It's pretty admirable.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

D'awww Alstor. 

He wins the thread.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Ugh.  Love in my FAF? That's like chocolate eclairs with alfredo sauce filling.  Or bean burritos made with fruit rollups instead of tortillas.  Just WRONG.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Ugh.  Love in my FAF? That's like chocolate eclairs with alfredo sauce filling.  Or bean burritos made with fruit rollups instead of tortillas.  Just WRONG.


 Tycho you need to loosen up sometime.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 22, 2011)

I love all of you.

Even the gay ones.

<3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Ugh.  Love in my FAF? That's like chocolate eclairs with alfredo sauce filling.  Or bean burritos made with fruit rollups instead of tortillas.  Just WRONG.


 
Just reading that gave me indigestion, ugh.

/is happy to exist in the background |3


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Tycho you need to loosen up sometime.


 
Last time I loosened up I spent a night in the ER.  >:C Thanks but I'll pass.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Ugh.  Love in my FAF? That's like chocolate eclairs with alfredo sauce filling.  Or bean burritos made with fruit rollups instead of tortillas.  Just WRONG.


 
Delicious.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Forgive me if I forget anyone.
> people that arent me
> 
> You are all awesome and I'm glad I found this place.


 go die. :3

ITS GUY LOVE, IN A MANLY WAY~


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Xavan said:


> H&K will cry when he sees this.


 Why would I cry because of this? :|


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Last time I loosened up I spent a night in the ER.  >:C Thanks but I'll pass.


I'm not saying to guzzle a thousand cocks again, man.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 22, 2011)

I hate all of you so damn much. 

Fuck you all. >/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I hate all of you so damn much.
> 
> Fuck you all. >/


 
Hush up soul eater!


----------



## Browder (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not saying to guzzle a thousand cocks again, man.


 
You can't just say something like this and not expect me to be curious. 

And srsposting, I really do love all of you or at least as much as I can from beyond my laptop screen. I know most of us joke about this place being a shithole (and sometimes it is) but you guys are some of the most intelligent, creative, funny, and innovative people I have seen IRL and off. Even thouse of you with no faith in yourselves. In fact *especially* those of you with no faith in yourselves.

I have faith in you. I have never been prouder to serve this community.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I hate all of you so damn much.
> 
> Fuck you all. >/


Your resistance only makes my penis harder.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Your resistance only makes my penis harder.


 Jashwa. guess whats going in my signature.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I cry because of this? :|


 I still want an answer to this question I am confused.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Hush up soul eater!



You shut up, or I'll raep your mother and not you. 



Jashwa said:


> Your resistance only makes my penis harder.



Good, that just makes me hate you more, which makes me stronger. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still want an answer to this question I am confused.


 someones pretending they know you well.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Hush up soul eater!


 This made me giggle so much.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> someones pretending they know you well.


 Why would they do that though


----------



## Aleu (Feb 22, 2011)

guess I'll jump the bandwagon or something
Alstor: You're a pretty cool guy and I love sharing puns with you.
Bloodshot: you're a sweet person :3
Deo: You say things that I cannot. Even though we have a bit of differences in some areas, you still have very valid points that I admire
Enwon: You're a great friend and I enjoy having intelligent conversations with you
Gaz: I dunno what's up with the whole Llama-Gaga thing but somehow I think it fits you and I think it's adorable.
HK: You're also a great friend that I truly care about. Probably one of my first here and I'm very happy to have met you.
Jashwa: You're very honest and don't sugar-coat things. For what it's worth, I enjoy talking with you.
Tycho: Also a pretty cool person to talk to.
Willow: Your confusing other members what your gender is when you don't do anything always amuses me.

To everyone else whom I might've forgot, you already know I love you. :>


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would they do that though


 people can be strange...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 22, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Gaz: I dunno what's up with the whole Llama-Gaga thing but somehow I think it fits you and I think it's adorable.


It's one big, sick, faggy joke. :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Bloodshot: you're a sweet person :3


 
Holy shit, I'm named twice! :O


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> guess I'll jump the bandwagon or something
> Alstor: You're a pretty cool guy and I love sharing puns with you.
> Bloodshot: you're a sweet person :3
> Deo: You say things that I cannot. Even though we have a bit of differences in some areas, you still have very valid points that I admire
> ...


 
Ouch I was forgotten. 

FURSECUTION!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> *CannonFodder *- You know more about the fandom than most people in these forums.


 What's funny is that I've had my own information about the fandom used against me in order to argue against me about the fandom.
It was funny, once cause they used the term compartmentalization effect to argue.
Sorry, but if you use that term, it's kinda obvious.


Tycho said:


> Last time I loosened up I spent a night in the ER.  >:C Thanks but I'll pass.


 Yeah prolapsing is a bitch.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Holy shit, I'm named twice! :O


 
If we name you three times does that release some massive unholy demonic harbinger of death and suffering from an arcane prison somewhere?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

Alstor said:


> *Wolf-Bone* - You make me question humanity itself sometimes.


 
my truths of existence
let me show you them


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Jashwa I do actually read your information and half the time you do have a point, I just like messing with you
Tycho feel the love *gives you a hug* It's okay, it's okay,  I'm making you uncomfortable.
Ratte, who doesn't like you?
Willow, who doesn't like you either?
Azure, you are filled with righteous fury.
Randy, I think it's cool you found a way of making money through bikes and doing what you like.
Aden, we do care about you.
Wolf-Bone, reading one of your long posts increases a person's reading comprehension.
Heckler *no-homo hug*
LK you're cool
Crysix I think it's cool we have a somewhat popular artist that didn't just ragequit and is a cool guy.
Zeke, I would not piss in a bucket in your library.
Satellite is patriotic.
Skift is a good poster
Harley even though you are resident weird person, you're still a friend.
Trp highfive for a good mod
Jesusfish, glad to see a non-crazy tea partier.
Exunod ah damnit he's banned again.
Lobar you do have good points.
Irreverent sorry I stepped on your lawn.
Ariel, thanks for help when my computer dun wurk good.
Browder is one of the best mods to come about.
Whitenoise is awesome
Zrcalo makes awesome fursuits
SirRob is a decent poster
Blues = otter = highfive
Xenke, so much rage :3
Nylak, you are good looking stop thinking you're not
8-bit glad to be your friend
Aleu has decent post quality
Xipod makes a good mod
Scotty I'm sorry you that happened to you, I'm sure you'll find someone else you love, pm me if you need someone to talk to.
Skittle thanks for the help
Attaman at ta man(pun)
Ben there done that
Icky is our resident bird, but I won't give you the bird
Gaz is awesome and you'll probably make a difference.
Haxx *brohug*
Fay V you're one of my favorite fursuiters
Xaerun, you're special
Bando *brohug*
Summercat is the only person who could make a otter flavored pie
Bloodshot, it's a trap that most guys would tap
Kellie even though you are in it for the porn, atleast you are one of the sane ones
Deo is filled with righteous fury
Eevee they should've accepted your help with Fa
Unsilenced *another bro hug*
Mojo you do have good points also, if you increase your post length a bit it would be less aggressive sounding

Sweet jesus I didn't realize there were that many regulars.

And I bet I made half of you uncomfortable :3



Tycho said:


> If we name you three times does that release  some massive unholy demonic harbinger of death and suffering from an  arcane prison somewhere?


Ah crap, I guess that's my fault.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2011)

I love myself, I love my social circle, I love my crippled artistic hands, but you guys? How is it even possible?

I can't ask for asskissing, that would make people hate me, and I'm in good standing and so I don't want to spoil it.
I'd rather be invisible than bloody.

I love you all, but that will be practical only when I'll


----------



## Deo (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> my truths of existence
> let me show you them


 Fucking god
I love you WolfBone


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Wolf-Bone, reading one of your long posts increases a person's reading comprehension.


 
with the right perk it increases it +2


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2011)

I like how CF went down the member list sorted by most posts x3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Fucking god
> I love you WolfBone


 
ilu2 =3


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 23, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I can't ask for asskissing, that would make people hate me, and I'm in good standing and so I don't want to spoil it.
> I'd rather be invisible than bloody.


 
It's okay. We can be special little snowflakes together.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I like how CF went down the member list sorted by most posts x3


 Who wants a hug?


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Jashwa I do actually read your information and half the time you do have a point, I just like messing with you
> Tycho feel the love *gives you a hug* It's okay, it's okay,  I'm making you uncomfortable.
> Ratte, who doesn't like you?
> Willow, who doesn't like you either?
> ...


 
No, just mildly angry.

Did you just list everybody you could think of, and then try to half-ass a compliment so you would be a cool person with the others?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I love myself, I love my social circle, I love my crippled artistic hands, but you guys? How is it even possible?
> 
> I can't ask for asskissing, that would make people hate me, and I'm in good standing and so I don't want to spoil it.
> I'd rather be invisible than bloody.
> ...


 
I honestly can't decide if I love you or hate you, that's probably because I understand what you type only about 36.234% of the time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, just mildly angry.
> 
> Did you just list everybody you could think of, and then try to half-ass a compliment so you would be a cool person with the others?


 I was going to give everyone a compliment and then realized how many of you all there are.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I honestly can't decide if I love you or hate you, that's probably because I understand what you type only about 36.234% of the time.


 
"I'm a terrible person, but I'm better than most of you because I admit." - That's an awesome sentence that I will never use.

You need to remember that my English is still fairly weak, I have yet to learn all grammatical rules but I'm advancing. I can say that speaking in the forums only drives my English in quality, but I need a hand to offer me some quick waypoints when I have mistakes in it. Out of the random number given, x, do you love me or hate me? no asskissing.


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I was going to give everyone a compliment and then realized how many of you all there are.


 
So why even bother with the others? No, why even bother at all?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> So why even bother with the others? No, why even bother at all?


 
Because we wouldn't be furries if we didn't have one big fucking circle jerk at least once a month.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> So why even bother with the others? No, why even bother at all?


 There there, it's gone to be okay.  Where is the guy love?  The guy love?


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Because we wouldn't be furries if we didn't have one big fucking circle jerk at least once a month.


 
That's what the Compliment Thread is for.



CannonFodder said:


> There there, it's gone to be okay.  Where is the guy love?  The guy love?


 
ALL MY HETERO-GUYLOVE BELONGS TO WINDS


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2011)

I see how it is.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2011)

Takun ilu


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2011)

ICKY

I want you to be my wizard familiar

You can taunt and heckle my foes as I inflict third degree burns on them


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Takun ilu



Too late.  You had your chance!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2011)

Too late. You had your butt!


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> ALL MY HETERO-GUYLOVE BELONGS TO WINDS


ALL YOUR HEART ARE BELONG TO ME <3<3<3


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2011)

ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼

  ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼  														

  ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼  														

  ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼  														

  ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼  														

  ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼  														

  ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ§âˆ§
ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ ï½¥Ï‰ï½¥ï¼‰
ã€€ ï¼¿|ã€€âŠƒï¼(ï¼¿ï¼¿_
ï¼ã€€â””-(ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿_ï¼
~~~~~~~


ã€€ zzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ ï¼œâŒ’ï¼ãƒ½-ã€_ï¼¿_
ï¼ï¼œ_/ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2011)

all the boxes and shit, it looks like a glitched NES game.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

i wanna say nice things
but im afraid of leavin people out
cuz they's get reet pissed off like
and then i's like
'da fuck would i wanna caravan dat's got no fookin' wheels!


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

Im not sure what just happened, but that shit made me giggle and clap my hands like a fat gay man getting the first slice of cake on his 30th birthday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Kill it with fire.


 I once had a dream we ran off together.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

this thread is gay


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ICKY
> 
> I want you to be my wizard familiar
> 
> You can taunt and heckle my foes as I inflict third degree burns on them


 okay :>


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> this thread is gay


 Hey bby


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I once had a dream we ran off together.


 
what.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey bby


 
HEY BABY HEY
GIRLS SAY GIRLS SAY

Arrghhh *hates self for having that come to mind*


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Winds said:


> Im not sure what just happened, but that shit made me giggle and clap my hands like a fat gay man getting the first slice of cake on his 30th birthday.


I should sig this. ALSO, YOU DICK, WHY'RE YOU HERE BUT NOT IN MY CHAT? Ugghhhhhhh.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a total n00b, but...
aww...
I didn't know that y'all raging FAF members had a soft side...
aww....<3


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I should sig this. ALSO, YOU DICK, WHY'RE YOU HERE BUT NOT IN MY CHAT? Ugghhhhhhh.


 
I just came back, I didnt know it was still up!
Forgive me, bby!



Nekomimi said:


> I'm a total n00b, but...
> aww...
> I didn't know that y'all raging FAF members had a soft side...
> aww....<3


 
Shut up, newfag.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> I'm a total n00b, but...
> aww...
> I didn't know that y'all raging FAF members had a soft side...
> aww....<3


 Of course, we're like a chocolate covered cherry, hard on the outside, warm and soft and sweet on the inside.


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2011)

d'aww.. the love here is nice. Rare you see this kinda stuff. :I

/unimportantnewfagdon'tmindme



Skift said:


> HEY BABY HEY
> GIRLS SAY GIRLS SAY
> 
> Arrghhh *hates self for having that come to mind*



OMG Who did your icon!!?!?!!one!11

 Thankee.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Leybun said:


> OMG Who did your icon!!?!?!!one!11
> 
> Thankee.


 
it is the adorabalist icon :3

oh forgot to link brb


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> this thread is gay


 
Then we're all gay.
>:O


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Then we're all gay.
> >:O


 
it was the 100th reply
so pretty fuckin' likely it's true


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Then we're all gay.
> >:O


 Wow this thread is gayer than Foxy_boy
Whoa, all the way.  Oh my god, all the way. Damn, oh my god, what does this mean?  It's so bright, so vivid. It's so tense, tense, tense. What does this mean? So intense, wow wow, oh my god. Whoa, oh my god. It's all the way. Damn, oh my god. What does this mean, it's so bright, SO INTENSE! Yeah yeah so intense! Wow, wow, oh my god. WhoOoOa!


----------



## Corto (Feb 23, 2011)

ITT circlejerking


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

hey cannaonfidder what would you do if you woke up one day and there was a thread you posted by you didn't really post it but the people in it thought it was you the whole time and nothing you said could convince them. also your identity got stolen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> ITT circlejerking


 We love you too, who wants a hug?


Wolf-Bone said:


> hey cannaonfidder what would you do if you woke  up one day and there was a thread you posted by you didn't really post  it but the people in it thought it was you the whole time and nothing  you said could convince them. also your identity got stolen.


I'd say I was hammered and make up a story up saying I was so drunk that I pissed on a cop's head from the second floor.


----------



## Carta (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuck I posted that with my mod account. Bad Carta, you shouldn't do that!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> We love you too, who wants a hug?
> 
> I'd say I was hammered and make up a story up saying I was so drunk that I pissed on a cop's head from the second floor.



but whoah, what if you actually made a thread about that, and then added something about how you literally pissed on the cop and told him it was raining, and he believed you!



Carta said:


> Fuck I posted that with my mod account. Bad Carta, you shouldn't do that!


 
so if you do a bad with this account, do you have to infract yourself?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Greatest of the Great*

Wait, wait... I got some



*Azure* - :>

*Bokacroc* - I know you're dead, but... Fist.

*dragonfan* - Speechless.

*Euphrates* - Don't stop. Fist.

*Get-Dancing* - Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

*I_Own_Charles* - The original FAF quote.

*Jashwa* - :|    >:|    >8[

*jcfynx* - I remember when you first were posting on FAF. Fist.

*Kommodore* - I don't believe I need to say anything. Double Fist.

*PaulRevere* - Where you go? 

*Renard* - Axiom. Double Fist.

*Rogue2* - :}

*Shadow-Nazi* - Dude, fucking wow.

*Surgat* - First of the few posters I have respect for. Mad respect. Double Fist.

*Takun* - Î£>8[

*Wilkins* - :>

*Wolf-Bone* - Man, you cool. Nah, bro. You too cool. It pains me sometimes living in your shadow. Fist.



Oh god, I forgot *AlexInsane*. Perfect Quatro, dudeman.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Greatest of the Great*

That angry thigh rubbing face always gets to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> but whoah, what if you actually made a thread about that, and then added something about how you literally pissed on the cop and told him it was raining, and he believed you!
> 
> 
> 
> so if you do a bad with this account, do you have to infract yourself?


 Well if the thread was about saying how I was pissed drunk, problem solved.

He has banned himself before.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Wait, wait... I got some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
first, holy shit, i forgot some of these people existed
second, is bok really dead?
third, aren't you a mod? how are you living in my shadow?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> first, holy shit, i forgot some of these people existed
> second, is bok really dead?
> third, aren't you a mod? how are you living in my shadow?


 
Bok isn't dead. He just doesn't come around here no more. As for living in your shadow, just look at your thread history.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2011)

I feel so honored. ;~;


----------



## Carta (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't even know who the regulars are. I think I recognize one or two nicknames from the complete userbase, and generally speaking as soon as I start commonly recognizing an user, they get banned. Sometimes by me.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2011)

Carta said:


> I don't even know who the regulars are. I think I recognize one or two nicknames from the complete userbase, and generally speaking as soon as I start commonly recognizing an user, they get banned. Sometimes by me.


 
EXCUSE ME.  I'm kinda a big deal on the internet.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Carta said:


> I don't even know who the regulars are. I think I recognize one or two nicknames from the complete userbase, and generally speaking as soon as I start commonly recognizing an user, they get banned. Sometimes by me.


 
Hi, I'm Bloodshot. Don't ban me please. :3


----------



## Isen (Feb 23, 2011)

FAF can be nice I guess, but the whole "I try hard to be an asshole on the internet and I'm DAMN PROUD OF IT" schtick got stale a long time ago.  I'm fond of a good number of people here, though.  I know I'm basically a lurker, but this place can be kinda fun sometimes.

Reppin' the East Coast slow post y'all
Join Date 05-12-2009
Total Posts: 969
Posts Per Day 1.49


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Carta said:


> I don't even know who the regulars are. I think I recognize one or two nicknames from the complete userbase, and generally speaking as soon as I start commonly recognizing an user, they get banned. Sometimes by me.


 I'm CannonFodder, I make your job difficult :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Forgive me if I forget anyone.


 
You forgot me! :Vc

Still, I wanna say thanks to all the people who made me feel welcome here at FAF even by just a little bit, I'm happy to thank people like Gaz, Deo, H&K and the long list of members of the Gentleman's club. You made me happy. :'3c And I'd feel honoured to make y'all as equally as happy as you have made me in return, someday.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You forgot me! :Vc
> 
> Still, I wanna say thanks to all the people who made me feel welcome here at FAF even by just a little bit, I'm happy to thank people like Gaz, Deo, H&K and the long list of members of the Gentleman's club. You made me happy. :'3c And I'd feel honoured to make y'all as equally as happy as you have made me in return, someday.


 The GBC FAF crowd: Me, You, TheDK, Cyanide_tiger, CHCl3, ~secret~, sauvignon, Radio_Viewer, phirae and probably others that came at the end but haven't made it to TC yet

Also, love goes to the regulars
:3c


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 23, 2011)

Aw man, I was totally forgotten. But don't worry, I forget most of you too.

A thanks to Deo for making me feel a bit more welcome. And Gaz, for I have no idea why, but you're alright. And the rest of you guys, who break up the really stupid topics with inappropriate comedy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Aw man, I was totally forgotten. But don't worry, I forget most of you too.


 
As far as I know, society doesn't like those who beg for the love. Earn it, don't ask for it.

Being cold blooded won't increase your chances of being loved, and so "I forget most of you too" doesn't add anything to your statement.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 23, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> As far as I know, society doesn't like those who beg for the love. Earn it, don't ask for it.
> 
> Being cold blooded won't increase your chances of being loved, and so "I forget most of you too" doesn't add anything to your statement.


 
So I contradicted my own efforts in the entire first part. I wonder if I meant to do that?

The thanks part was the only thing of value.


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2011)

Newfags complaining about no love? >_< goddamnit quit making us look bad! 

/ a newfag herself


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know why, but even with the Debbie Downers, this thread makes me happy. :3c /sucker



Gibby said:


> Still, I wanna say thanks to all the people who made me feel welcome here at FAF even by just a little bit, I'm happy to thank people like Gaz, Deo, H&K and the long list of members of the Gentleman's club. You made me happy. :'3c And I'd feel honoured to make y'all as equally as happy as you have made me in return, someday.


I love ya too, Gibby <3333



Heimdal said:


> And Gaz, for I have no idea why, but you're alright.


Thanks, broski. You're pretty friggin' cool yourself.



Leybun said:


> Newfags complaining about no love? >_< goddamnit quit making us look bad!
> 
> / a newfag herself


I LOVE YOU LEYBUN. :3c You're one of my favorites.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 23, 2011)

Fags.

That said, I love err'ybody.  Or else I wouldn't still be here, putting up with all your shit.  :3


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey hey hey.

You guys fill a void in my life. That void that shows up when I want to procrastinate.

Actually, you know what? Fuck you guys.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 23, 2011)

I dunno if I'd be as willing as you guys to give away all my love. It's the only possession I feel strongly against giving away.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I dunno if I'd be as willing as you guys to give away all my love. It's the only possession I feel strongly against giving away.


 
IMO, Love should be for everyone. It's sex you wanna save for someone special, as innocent as I sound right now. :v


----------



## Plantar (Feb 23, 2011)

I dunno. I barely know you people since I'm rarely ever here so I dunno if I'd feel right about giving strangers love :1.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I dunno. I barely know you people since I'm rarely ever here so I dunno if I'd feel right about giving strangers love :1.


I barely know anyone here either. :I But at least letting people know you enjoy their posts or something like that is a nice sentiment.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

Christ, Gaz. Almost 4000 posts in less than two months.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> Christ, Gaz. Almost 4000 posts in less than two months.


Oh my god, get over it. It's a goddamn number.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey hey hey.
> 
> You guys fill a void in my life. That void that shows up when I want to procrastinate.
> 
> Actually, you know what? *Fuck you guys.*


 hey bby [/sarcasm]


Gibby said:


> IMO, Love should be for everyone.


 Wear a condom.


Gaz said:


> Oh my god, get over it. It's a goddamn number.


I'm actually glad you post alot, your post quality is pretty damn high.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 23, 2011)

The fact that my name has remained absent from this thread means I'm clearly doing something right.

You're all fags.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh my god, get over it. It's a goddamn number.


 
;~;


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

I barely know you people and have been rather unimpressed. But I cannot bring myself to STOP FRIGGIN COMMING HERE!

It's a bit odd that I have such distaste for this forum, yet I have begun to come here more often than I go to any other website. 
The hell did you people do to me?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> It's a bit odd that I have such distaste for this forum, yet I have begun to come here more often than I go to any other website


 
Welcome to the FAF way of thinking.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> Welcome to the FAF way of thinking.


  I hope not. FAF in general makes me wanna sew babies to car-seats. There are a few individuals I like though, perhaps they are the hooks that attatch me to this thread?


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

This place constantly distracts me from doing any kind of constructive work during my employed hours.

I think I love you all for that alone.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> ;~;


I love you Jared <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I hope not. FAF in general makes me wanna sew babies to car-seats. There are a few individuals I like though, perhaps they are the hooks that attatch me to this thread?


 One of us, one of us!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I hope not. FAF in general makes me wanna sew babies to car-seats. There are a few individuals I like though, perhaps they are the hooks that attatch me to this thread?


 
catfaec:3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

So much circle jerking in here that there's spoo flowing out of this thread.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So much circle jerking in here that there's spoo flowing out of this thread.


That's so dirty. Sig'd. :3c


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So much circle jerking in here that there's spoo flowing out of this thread.


 
I don't recall seeing one of your posts that didn't have something sexual in it


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I don't recall seeing one of your posts that didn't have something sexual in it


 
I can turn innuendo on and off.
Unfortunately it is stuck in the on position until maintenance arrives.
I blame you all.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> on position


 
hurrr


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> hurrr


 
Get out.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Get out.


 
sadfaec :<


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I can turn innuendo on and off.
> Unfortunately it is stuck in the on position until maintenance arrives.
> I blame you all.


 Hold still, I bet with enough force we can flip your switch.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Hold still, I bet with enough force we can flip your switch.


 
I'll sue if you break it.
But I think the off switch turns on the "Angry Black" mode.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll sue if you break it.
> But I think the off switch turns on the "Angry Black" mode.


 
Switches are outmoded, get a knob.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Switches are outmoded, get a knob.



No.
I'll get a button. :V

Besides, Paladins are sexually repressed light wielding freaks. Innuendo's wired into our brains. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No.
> I'll get a button. :V
> 
> Besides, Paladins are sexually repressed light wielding freaks. Innuendo's wired into our brains. :V


 IS that they have such form-fitting attires?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> IS that they have such form-fitting attires?


 
You should try the armor. The crotch area is very roomy. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You should try the armor. The crotch area is very roomy. :V


 
You're the only paladin I know, where would I get this armor?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2011)

What the fuck is this where is everyone?
No switches, not lightsabers - no angry black modes. You gotta get some real sensors.
Besides, is a paladin allowed to get into a chicken outrage?

Where is the love, the luev, the lahv, in it?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You're the only paladin I know, where would I get this armor?



 Paladins-R-Us. :V



Satellite One said:


> What the fuck is this where is everyone?



I think I scared them off. :/


> No switches, not lightsabers - no angry black modes. You gotta get some real sensors.


No.



> Besides, is a paladin allowed to get into a chicken outrage?


Wat?



> Where is the love, the luev, the lahv, in it?



What's love got to do with it? :V


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Paladins-R-Us. :V



And just because I can, 'cause now I remember what you told my bf yesterday: No. Mwahahaha.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Paladins-R-Us. :V


 
Last time I went there I was molested.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You should try the armor. The crotch area is very roomy. :V


 Your armor is freakin pink.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> And just because I can, 'cause now I remember what you told my bf yesterday: No. Mwahahaha.


QQ



MurcielagoMedula said:


> Last time I went there I was molested.


 
Did you go into the section where they had pink armor on display? :V



CannonFodder said:


> Your armor is freakin pink.


 
It's a lightish red. :V

There is actually a set of pink armor....:/


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> QQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was at the checkout counter D:


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> It was at the checkout counter D:


 
You bent over, didn't you?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think I scared them off. :/
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


 
You? Scaring off people? Laughter laughter, that's me.

Automatic sensors > Switches

Chicken outrage. Angry black people, anyone? No? 

This is a love asskissing thread, it must have some kind of love. Some kind.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

hey you started the thread without me :-(


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You bent over, didn't you?


 
>.> Mebe


----------



## Oovie (Feb 23, 2011)

Day after day I meet with furries who are obsessed with hugging, daydreaming, and blithering on about odd obsessions; which I can expect a repeat within seconds to minutes. But you FAFers to me have always kept a professional feeling environment, where we can share that similar interest of being furry, yet talk about other things without all the lovey-dovey malarkey crudded up all over the place. 

You're some of the sanest people I've met on the Internet, and I love you all even more knowing there is a_ little _compassion in our hearts. Oh it's there, just we rather keep it reserved for those special guy love moments like these. 

I wish I'd learn paraphrasing my posts. But we got good people around here and they need to know it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's a lightish red. :V


 
Ilu :V


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> But I cannot bring myself to STOP FRIGGIN COMMING HERE!


 
You've been here all of what, four days?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> You've been here all of what, four days?


 
A pleasure to meet you as well.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeez. I forgot a lot of people. Sorry. ^^;

*Blues* - When you talk about your everyday life, it's a pleasure to read about it.
*CerbrusNL* - You're awesome to talk to all around.
*Corto* - I think we all know you have enough awesome to power your entire country.
*Crocodile* - You're very friendly and 100 times more talented at music than me.
*Cyanide_Tiger* - You're seem like a fun guy to talk to about multiple subjects.
*FancySkunk* - I don't know why, but I really like you.
*Gibby* - You're fun to talk to about Steam, and you're good on these forums.
*Glitch* - You're a great suiter and a greater person.
*Heimdal* - You're strong and are always able to express your feelings.
*Jared* - You're cool with a cooler sense in music.
*jwmcd2* - Like I said before, you're a really, really good guy.
*Isen* - I don't know you well, but you seem really pleasant.
*jcfynx* - You're very insightful, and your English is spectacular.
*Joeyyy* - You're the broest of bros in all of brodom.
*Nylak* - You're an amazing artist with a great personality. Rare in this fandom.
*Oovie* - The amount of detail you put into your posts while keeping a friendly attitude is remarkable.
*Satellite One* - Despite your opinions on here, you seem like a laid back guy in real life.
*Skift* - You're silliness in your posts and pictures puts a smile on my face.
*Takun* - How did you get from being an awesome poster to a fricking hilarious, awesome poster in just one leave?
*Term_the_Schmuck *- You're very smart. Even for a college student (I hope I got that right.)
*Tycho* - You're very smart when it comes to politics.
*Witchiebunny* - You're a dedicated worker that knows how to run a community correctly.
*Xaerun* - u so silly
*Xegras* - You're also very intelligent for a newbie. :V
*Zaraphayx* - You're very talented with a pencil.
*Zeke Shadowfyre* - Your life stories rival the best storytellers.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

You, Alstor, are amazing.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

ITT: Brown-nosing

ilu2, Alstor. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke you play a pally? I lost all respect for you. :|


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Zeke you play a pally? I lost all respect for you. :|


 
Quiet before I use my *[Hammer of Justice]* on you.
Respect mah authoriteh!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Quiet before I use my *[Hammer of Justice]* on you.
> Respect mah authoriteh!


 
Send him to Paladin's R Us?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Send him to Paladin's R Us?


 
No and that was your fault for opening yourself up like that. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No and that was your fault for opening yourself up like that. :V


 
I never said I didn't enjoy it Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Quiet before I use my *[Hammer of Justice]* on you.
> Respect mah authoriteh!


 You better not be ret. If you are then I don't love you anymore.


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You better not be ret. If you are then I don't love you anymore.


 
lolretpallys


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You better not be ret. If you are then I don't love you anymore.


 
I will tank your ass outta here, you fox! >:V

 Yes. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will tank your ass outta here, you fox! >:V
> 
> Yes. :V


 You disappoint me.

All the cool people play shaman anyways.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You disappoint me.
> 
> All the cool people play shaman anyways.


 
I have a Gob shammy that's at level 70. I've been having more fun on my Rogue anyway. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a Gob shammy that's at level 70. I've been having more fun on my Rogue anyway. :V


 Well at least you have one. That means I hate you only slightly less. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well at least you have one. That means I hate you only slightly less. :V


 
Even if I make jokes about your persona's species? :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Even if I make jokes about your persona's species? :V


 Everyone does that. I'm used to be called everything from a gay slutty cumlicker to an unoriginal idiot and everything in between. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone does that. I'm used to be called everything from a gay slutty cumlicker to an unoriginal idiot and everything in between. :V


 
I weep for you. 3:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I weep for you. 3:


 Do not weep for me, weep for foxes and how they have been ruined by furries. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone does that. I'm used to be called everything from a gay slutty cumlicker to an unoriginal idiot and everything in between. :V


 
I think this whole thing that H&K mentioned here is silly... I'm no slutty gay boy. I just like foxes a lot and have done even throughout my childhood. Everyone who thinks that people with fox fursonas are these people need to wise up.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do not weep for me, weep for foxes and how they have been ruined by furries. :V


 
I will take a picture of myself doing the old "indian crying" as another person draws a fox in an interspecies gang-bang.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 23, 2011)

I will be a known as a regular here one day. ONE DAY!

Should probably post more if I want to do that, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will take a picture of myself doing the old "indian crying" as another person draws a fox in an interspecies gang-bang.


 And make sure you link the latter picture to me.

You know, for my uhhh, research.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And make sure you link the latter picture to me.
> 
> You know, for my uhhh, research.


 
I don't browse furry porn. >:{


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't browse furry porn. >:{


 Real porn is better anyways. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And make sure you link the latter picture to me.
> 
> You know, for my uhhh, research.


 
Oh? and what are you researching?


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I am not a regular..but I have been lurking for a while and watching you all means I can say "I love you guys too". You're so entertaining! How else am I going to learn all the subtleties of the fandom? 

For instance..how all foxes are not cum-loving cocksluts. Such knowledge!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Oh? and what are you researching?


 I am researching how 90% of furries have no grasp of anatomy.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am researching how 90% of furries have no grasp of anatomy.


 
That's unfortunately very true. I seen all kinds of hack-jobs, sharks with only one penor, canines without knots, Sergals with breasts (though technically the "new age" sergals have them, but it wasn't the original design) it peeves me.


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I will be a known as a regular here one day. ONE DAY!
> 
> Should probably post more if I want to do that, but I'm too lazy.



I don't think I've ever said this but your avie is so cool and mysterious looking. o u o I see him as like a knowledgable and deadly book-y guide in a fantasy action flick. I don't know why, but I do.



Gaz said:


> I LOVE YOU LEYBUN. :3c You're one of my favorites.



D'AWW I LOVE YOU TOO GAZ :3c

I love you guys. Make me feel all welcome and such <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> That's unfortunately very true. I seen all kinds of hack-jobs, sharks with only one penor, canines without knots, Sergals with breasts (though technically the "new age" sergals have them, but it wasn't the original design) it peeves me.


 I was talking more about anatomy in general and not things like getting the animal's dick type correct. Maybe it's just that I don't look at furry art for the dicks.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was talking more about anatomy in general and not things like getting the animal's dick type correct. Maybe it's just that I don't look at furry art for the dicks.


 
Oh, well that is just a matter of skill level and how much people care. Most people don't want to maintain realism in anatomy because they just don't care.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Oh, well that is just a matter of skill level and how much people care. Most people don't want to maintain realism in anatomy because they just don't care.


 Or it could be that the artist doesn't want to go too far into pseudo-beastiality territory with anatomically correct dog cocks.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or it could be that the artist doesn't want to go too far into pseudo-beastiality territory with anatomically correct dog cocks.


I thought you said we weren't talking about cocks?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> For instance..how all foxes are not cum-loving cocksluts. Such knowledge!


 
That is a lie.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I thought you said we weren't talking about cocks?


 I figured you still were since you brought it up. :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> Christ, Gaz. Almost 4000 posts in less than two months.


 Gaz will be the next Willow in post-count.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured you still were since you brought it up. :V


 
No, I was going with what you were talking about. As to what I was talking about, people are just lazy and don't do research.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

facepalm.jpg

You guys...


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> You guys...


 
Zeke lift your skirt, we're going to conduct some research  *flinches in anticipation of being struck*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Zeke lift your skirt, we're going to conduct some research  *flinches in anticipation of being struck*


 That's kinda creepy brah.


----------



## Willow (Feb 23, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Gaz will be the next Willow in post-count.


 Should I be worried?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's kinda creepy brah.


 
That was the intent, I don't like people getting to know me so I throw them off by making them not want to know me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> That was the intent, I don't like people getting to know me so I throw them off by making them not want to know me.


 That doesn't sound like you have good social skills. :|


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That doesn't sound like you have good social skills. :|


 
I have social skills, I just reserve those for real life.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Zeke lift your skirt, we're going to conduct some research  *flinches in anticipation of being struck*


 
How about I conduct an experiment: Will my taser have the desired effects on an subject that tries to assault their victim. >:{


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Zeke lift your skirt, we're going to conduct some research


 


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How about I conduct an experiment: Will  my taser have the desired effects on an subject that tries to assault  their victim. >:{



I love science.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That is a lie.


 
<.< >.> Shhh! 

I was trying to make HK feel all warm and fuzzy about being a fox! You know..instead of sticky and..still warm?


----------



## Plantar (Feb 24, 2011)

I love you, you know it's true, and I can make you happy if you love me too.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> <.< >.> Shhh!
> 
> I was trying to make HK feel all warm and fuzzy about being a fox! You know..instead of sticky and..still warm?


 
Good luck unstickying him.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Good luck unstickying him.


 Umm sir I bathe thank you very much. >=[


----------



## Tango (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Umm sir I bathe thank you very much. >=[



'Golden' showers do not count.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Umm sir I bathe thank you very much. >=[


 
Come on, are you serious? I can smell you from a mile away! You reek of that fox scent that says: "Come bang me senseless, it's always consensual!"


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Come on, are you serious? I can smell you from a mile away! You reek of that fox scent that says: "Come bang me senseless, it's always consensual!"


 
Are you sure it's him?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2011)

this joke is so fucking dead


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> You reek of that fox scent that says: "Come bang me senseless, it's always consensual!"


 
Sounds like it would make a good perfume.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> this joke is so fucking dead


 
Hey..everyone has to get a go or two in. I was just a straggler!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow you even were mocking me and calling me a slut when I was taking a nap. That's a low blow, and in the love thread no doubt.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow you even were mocking me and calling me a slut when I was taking a nap. That's a low blow, and in the love thread no doubt.


 
I can't say I really love you, but you do have a certain "touch me and watch your skin get peeled off" charm to you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I can't say I really love you, but you do have a certain "touch me and watch your skin get peeled off" charm to you.


 I'm flattered thank you.


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

Do I get to profess my love for anyone in this thread, or is it just a circle jerk for vets and people trying to kiss up to vets? :-(


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> Do I get to profess my love for anyone in this thread, or is it just a circle jerk for vets and people trying to kiss up to vets? :-(


 
I'll circlejerk wit' 'cha if you want. :v


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm flattered thank you.


 
I am vaguely inclined to interpret that as sarcasm but like I said I dunno you well yet XD


----------



## Icky (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> Do I get to profess my love for anyone in this thread, or is it just a circle jerk for vets and people trying to kiss up to vets? :-(


 
Well, the thread does seem to be about you, so you can do what you want.


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> Well, the thread does seem to be about you, so you can do what you want.


 Teehee.

I love Skift and really, really like Gaz. Jashwa's kind of okay sometimes, I guess. I don't really have an opinion of anyone else that I can remember.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'll circlejerk wit' 'cha if you want. :v


 
This thread has suddenly become much more interesting for me. :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> This thread has suddenly become much more interesting for me. :3c


 
I was pretending to be creepy, man. Just 'cos I'm a furry doesn't make me serious. D:


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I was pretending to be creepy, man. Just 'cos I'm a furry doesn't make me serious. D:


 
My imagination can keep going while you pretend. >:3


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

Winds said:


> Guys, Icky and I would like you to know that we love you.


 I keep misreading this as


> Guys, Icky and I would like you to know that we made love to you


And it's giving me huge WTF vibes. Sort of like "oh hey, you were asleep, and we did stuff with you. you don't mind do you?" And it creeps meeeeeeee ouuuuuuet
out out out
out


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I was pretending to be creepy, man. Just 'cos I'm a furry doesn't make me serious. D:


 Aww. I really wanted to play with you. :-(


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> Aww. I really wanted to play with you. :-(


 
Now I can't decide wether I should be happy or creeped out. :V


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> Aww. I really wanted to play with you. :-(


 
We could play with him together. <:

It will be a circle of fun.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> It will be a circle of fun.


 
As long as no-one here is male. 

Christ, why am I replying to this? D:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I keep misreading this as
> 
> And it's giving me huge WTF vibes. Sort of like "oh hey, you were asleep, and we did stuff with you. you don't mind do you?" And it creeps meeeeeeee ouuuuuuet
> out out out
> out


 Icky and winds are so gay for each other that you have no need to ever worry about them touching you.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> As long as no-one here is male.
> 
> Christ, why am I replying to this? D:


 
keep dig-dig-digging that hole straight to furry hell


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky and winds are so gay



And I was convinced Icky was a girl. DERP.



Tycho said:


> keep dig-dig-digging that hole straight to furry hell


 
I'm getting furrier every day. This afternoon I have questioned the way of what is known as "yiff."


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> As long as no-one here is male.


...why do you just _have_ to be the only straight fox in the thread? go breed somewhere :-(



> Christ, why am I replying to this? D:


 Because you're really gay and trying to come to grips with it? :-D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...why do you just _have_ to be the only straight fox in the thread? go breed somewhere :-(



GLADLY! *assists in the baby factory*



> Because you're really gay and trying to come to grips with it? :-D



People keep telling me the same thing. I... I feel like I'm sliding in even more at every single mention of it, I could end up bi, I dunno... 'eh, I'd rather not talk much about it. ._. 

EDIT: I shouldn't be allowed to post. :v


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> People keep telling me the same thing. I... I feel like I'm sliding in even more at every single mention of it, I could end up bi, I dunno... 'eh, I'd rather not talk much about it. ._.


 
I hope you realize that you are only making yourself a more satisfying challenge by saying this. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...why do you just _have_ to be the only straight fox in the thread? go breed somewhere :-(


 Last time I checked I'm straight. >=[


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Last time I checked I'm straight. >=[


 
Well, you have to check more often then. It's like checking your oil ya know. 

Also, a message to Gibby. RUN. IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> People keep telling me the same thing. I... I feel like I'm sliding in even more at every single mention of it, I could end up bi, I dunno... 'eh, I'd rather not talk much about it. ._.


 
SO I WAS RIGHT! :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Last time I checked I'm straight. >=[


 
How do you check? Do you have a dildo under your bed you use everyday to reassure yourself? Cuz if you do I got some bad new bud.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> SO I WAS RIGHT! :V


 
NEVARRRR >:'C


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> NEVARRRR >:'C


 Don't give in. Furries have been trying to convince me I'm gay for like 3 years. The closet they've gotten was "kinda curious" They haven't made any progress.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't give in. Furries have been trying to convince me I'm gay for like 3 years. The closet they've gotten was "kinda curious" They haven't made any progress.


 Lol, nice


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't give in. Furries have been trying to convince me I'm gay for like 3 years. The closet they've gotten was "kinda curious" They haven't made any progress.


 
I keep hearing that foxes like cock fun in _at least_ some form. If they say they don't they just have yet to find out. :c I will admit that I am very curious about penetration, but I still don't like the idea of some dude huffing and puffing and sweating over me and ramming me in the arse then spooging everywhere.
why did typing this make me smile? I need help. :[


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I keep hearing that foxes like cock fun in _at least_ some form. If they say they don't they just have yet to find out. :c


 It's lies and slander. Don't listen to them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's lies and slander. Don't listen to them.


 
(read my updated answer) Yes, I guess you're right... I guess you gotta simply ignore peer-pressure. :v


----------



## Xavan (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't give in. Furries have been trying to convince me I'm gay for like 3 years. The closet they've gotten was "kinda curious" They haven't made any progress.


 
Why do they want to convince you you're gay? I would leave that shit alone, it would get way to awkward.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Strapons exist for a reason. ohmurr bby

This thread is also officially getting _really_ awkward.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Strapons exist for a reason. ohmurr bby
> 
> This thread is also officially getting _really_ awkward.


 
Back on track. I'm liking you more and more, you're funny in that you set yourself up for alot of stuff but you don't take it to heart and seem at least to provide a means of inciting more postage.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Back on track. I'm liking you more and more, you're funny in that you set yourself up for alot of stuff but you don't take it to heart and seem at least to provide a means of inciting more postage.


 Why thank you kind sir.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why thank you kind sir.


 
You are welcome old chap. *twirls a cane*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Back on track.


 
Yes. I love a lot of people on FAF and they've made me happy.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I'm glad we can all share the love. I luff mostly all of you. I is sorry for trying to infect you with faggotry HK :'(


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yes. I love a lot of people on FAF and they've made me happy.



I love anyone who doesn't piss me off.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 25, 2011)

I love who I trust. I am such a turn-off.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I keep hearing that foxes like cock fun in _at least_ some form. If they say they don't they just have yet to find out. :c I will admit that I am very curious about penetration, but I still don't like the idea of some dude huffing and puffing and sweating over me and ramming me in the arse then spooging everywhere.
> why did typing this make me smile? I need help. :[


 
Come on now, Gibbster.

It doesn't make you get to get a bj. :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I keep hearing that foxes like cock fun in _at least_ some form. If they say they don't they just have yet to find out. :c I will admit that I am very curious about penetration, but I still don't like the idea of some dude huffing and puffing and sweating over me and ramming me in the arse then spooging everywhere.
> why did typing this make me smile? I need help. :[


 Think about it... that's what every girl you'll be with thinks too. :V


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I hope you realize that you are only making yourself a m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn, guys.

What the fuck.


----------



## Delta (Feb 26, 2011)

What happened to my thread?!
You fuckers clean this shit up right now!


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Winds said:


> What happened to my thread?!
> You fuckers clean this shit up right now!


I left my mop at home. Can I use your face?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> If you ever change your mind and do want to talk, let me know. Although, if you ever do really question your sexuality, the best way to find out is probably to experiment.


 
Ok. :[ *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Ok. :[ *hangs head in shame*



Love! is right. The only way you'll know for certain is by experimenting.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Love! is right. The only way you'll know for certain is by experimenting.


 
I kinda have done, but I'll stop there. :V


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I kinda have done, but I'll stop there. :V


 Hmm?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> Hmm?



I think he means he does not want to go into detail. 

Thought that was kinda obvious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> Hmm?


 
I just don't know. That's the truth.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Aww poor Gibby getting mistreated. It is ok that you bite people. We still love you! Provided you have had your rabies shot.


----------



## Delta (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> I left my mop at home. Can I use your face?


 
Beard's not _that_ grown out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> We still love you! Provided you have had your rabies shot.


 
Hooray! C':


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I just don't know. That's the truth.


 Okay. But you can talk to me if you ever feel any need to. That's all I was trying to say, really.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> Okay. But you can talk to me if you ever feel any need to. That's all I was trying to say, really.


 
Well, thank you! c:


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, thank you! c:


 No problem. Although I don't have MSN, so I guess it's a moot point...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> No problem. Although I don't have MSN, so I guess it's a moot point...



Can always PM each other on here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Can always PM each other on here.


 
Fair 'nuff. Although, I might as well say I'm on Skype if anyone has it. :v


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Can always PM each other on here.


but that's slow and not as private as you might think...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Fair 'nuff. Although, I might as well say I'm on Skype if anyone has it. :v



I has it, but you already know that. ^^ Mind if I add you?



Love! said:


> but that's slow and not as private as you might think...



I believe admins/mods can still read them can't they?


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I has it, but you already know that. ^^ Mind if I add you?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe admins/mods can still read them can't they?


yeah
as can anyone who hacks into the database
if i've learned one thing lately it's that hacking fa is so easy a caveman can do it :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I has it, but you already know that. ^^ Mind if I add you?


 
Sure man, go ahead! That goes for anyone who has skype, if they feel like it. No yiff, kthx.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> The GBC FAF crowd: Me, You, TheDK, Cyanide_tiger, CHCl3, ~secret~, sauvignon, Radio_Viewer, phirae and probably others that came at the end but haven't made it to TC yet
> 
> Also, love goes to the regulars
> :3c



Oh yeah fuck you too dickhead...I was there the entire damn time.

Jeez, I don't know why, I actually feel pretty hurt that I wasn't even mentioned once in this thread.  I know I shouldn't, because it's just the internet and not real life or whatever, but I do...  But still, I do love ya'll anyway, I'd make a list but I don't wanna risk forgetting anyone, and them to be sad that they got left out...like me.  so yeah, those of you who know me on skype and MSN and shiz, ilu loads too (you know who you are).  And I too have a fond kinship with those from the GBT...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

Eeep I thought this was love<3 ^_^ not hate...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Jeez, I don't know why, I actually feel pretty hurt that I wasn't even mentioned once in this thread.


 Cry fucking more. 

Jesus Christ. 

You do realize that MOST of the users here actively don't like you, right? I don't see how you couldn't notice, if not for some sort of severe case of Autism/Asperger's. Why would you expected to be mentioned in a Love Thread? 

Also, that doesn't even bring into account the narcissism required in order to just automatically assume you'd be mentioned in a thread like this. Or the emotional instability it takes to flip out on someone just for not mentioning you and for getting hurt over people on the internet not loving you. 

Go attention whore somewhere else, please.

On topic: Fay, Smelge, Deo, LK, Tycho, Exupuff, Zeke, Takun, Aden, Gaz, Soapy, Azure, Whitenoise, Ratte, David M Awesome, Xippo, Icky, Harbls, Kylie, Attaman, Lobar, and maybe a few others that I forgot: Ilu all and never stop posting (except you, Tycho, so I can get number 1 poster again. Get a life.)


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Cry fucking more.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


 
BAWWWW WHY DIDN'T YOU MENTION ME YOU F... Oh wait, you did. BUT NOT BY PROPER NAME, NOW ALL THE NEWAGS WON'T KNOW T.T

It hurts, Jash, it really hurts.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, over 18,000 in two years. Isn't that a record or something? No, 15,000 in *one *year is a freaking record.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 26, 2011)

Lurve

<3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> BAWWWW WHY DIDN'T YOU MENTION ME YOU F... Oh wait, you did. BUT NOT BY PROPER NAME, NOW ALL THE NEWAGS WON'T KNOW T.T
> 
> It hurts, Jash, it really hurts.


 
Hi, I'm a newfag. I like sparkles and unicorns and all I want when _I_ grow up is woooorld peeeeace


----------



## Thatch (Feb 26, 2011)

Xavan said:


> Wow, over 18,000 in two years. Isn't that a record or something? No, 15,000 in *one *year is a freaking record.


 
It's more sad than anything, really.



MurcielagoMedula said:


> Hi, I'm a newfag. I like sparkles and unicorns and all I want when _I_ grow up is woooorld peeeeace


 
I just noticed that in my upset state, I forgot the 'f' in 'newfag'.

Also, world peace means stagnation and the fall of human civilisation. DO YOU WANT THAT? Why do you hate humanity. Is it the whole furry thing?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow Jashwa, someone didn't get his own way today...how about instead of acting big, and dickheaded on the internet, you go out and do something useful with your life.  Like I dunno...overdosing on something?  Seriously, stop with the constant dissing of me all the fucking time.  Firstly, I never "assumed" that I would be mentioned in this thread, truth is I came here to post some messages of love to some people, and yes I was kinda hoping I'd get mentioned, but I wasn't, and I said "kinda" hurts, doesn't mean I'm gonna go b'aww and cut myself.  It just means, I feel a little bit sad, the main reasons for me being all pissed off and depressed are for other irl reasons, end of that topic there.

Secondly, the only reason I was uset about ABW's post, was he literally mentioned every other GBT regular, except me, which due to the fact that I was right up in there all the time, kinda makes me feel like whats the point in doing shit like that?  But all in all Jashwa, how about you actually stop the twattyness, because honestly, I don't think your as much of an asshole as you put on  You're just acting this way probably because life has been hard for you (bullying, teasing, maybe family issues, I dunno), and you feel that the way to make it better is to take it out on people on the internet who can't come back and do anything bad to you.  Dude...if that is the case then I do know how you feel, big time, *hugs*  I don't know what it is I did to wrong you so much, but I am sorry for it.

Also everyone, this wasn't a raeg, it's more like me venting.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, Tomias types fast.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow Jashwa, someone didn't get his own way today...how about instead of acting big, and dickheaded on the internet, you go out and do something useful with your life. Like I dunno...overdosing on something? Seriously, stop with the constant dissing of me all the fucking time. Firstly, I never "assumed" that I would be mentioned in this thread, truth is I came here to post some messages of love to some people, and yes I was kinda hoping I'd get mentioned, but I wasn't, and I said "kinda" hurts, doesn't mean I'm gonna go b'aww and cut myself. It just means, I feel a little bit sad, the main reasons for me being all pissed off and depressed are for other irl reasons, end of that topic there.
> 
> Secondly, the only reason I was uset about ABW's post, was he literally mentioned every other GBT regular, except me, which due to the fact that I was right up in there all the time, kinda makes me feel like whats the point in doing shit like that? But all in all Jashwa, how about you actually stop the twattyness, because honestly, I don't think your as much of an asshole as you put on You're just acting this way probably because life has been hard for you (bullying, teasing, maybe family issues, I dunno), and you feel that the way to make it better is to take it out on people on the internet who can't come back and do anything bad to you. Dude...if that is the case then I do know how you feel, big time, *hugs* I don't know what it is I did to wrong you so much, but I am sorry for it.
> 
> Also everyone, this wasn't a raeg, it's more like me venting.



You should listen to Justin Timberlake. He has a song called "Cry Me a River".


----------



## Thatch (Feb 26, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Wow, Tomias types fast.


 
You learn that when you have to attentionwhore often.

And yay, now this thread is getting the right kind of love! :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You learn that when you have to attentionwhore often.
> 
> And yay, now this thread is getting the right kind of love! :V


 Well if you want attention so badly we could throw you to the tentaclefurs  I'm sure you'll be very happy there.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 26, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Well if you want attention so badly we could throw you to the tentaclefurs  I'm sure you'll be very happy there.


 
You are aware that I wasn't talking about myself?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow Jashwa, someone didn't get his own way today...


This doesn't even make sense.



			
				Tomias said:
			
		

> how about instead of acting big, and dickheaded on the internet, you go out and do something useful with your life.  Like I dunno...overdosing on something?


That wouldn't be useful. You're bad at this.



			
				Tomias said:
			
		

> Seriously, stop with the constant dissing of me all the fucking time.


Good luck with that. 



			
				Tomias said:
			
		

> Secondly, the only reason I was uset about ABW's post, was he literally mentioned every other GBT regular, except me, which due to the fact that I was right up in there all the time, kinda makes me feel like whats the point in doing shit like that?


Because the point of the thread is to mention the people that you LOVE, not the people that you interact with regularly. I think the fact that he mentioned everyone EXCEPT you just kind of proves my point. 



			
				Tomias said:
			
		

> But all in all Jashwa, how about you actually stop the twattyness, because honestly, I don't think your as much of an asshole as you put on  You're just acting this way probably because life has been hard for you (bullying, teasing, maybe family issues, I dunno), and you feel that the way to make it better is to take it out on people on the internet who can't come back and do anything bad to you.


Nice try, amateur psychologist, but that's far off the mark. I'm mean to you because I don't like you and because you attention whore everywhere you go. It's not some Freudian shit. 



			
				Tomias said:
			
		

> Dude...if that is the case then I do know how you feel, big time, *hugs*  I don't know what it is I did to wrong you so much, but I am sorry for it.


Trying too hard is what you did. Trying too hard for everyone's attention. Trying too hard to be cool. Trying too hard to make people think you look good. Trying too hard to get people to compliment you.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Thatch, I fucking love your avatar...seriously...  I makes me lol so bad.


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's more sad than anything, really.


 I know. Even I think it's sad. 



Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow Jashwa, someone didn't get his own way today...how about instead of acting big, and dickheaded on the internet, you go out and do something useful with your life.  Like I dunno...overdosing on something?  Seriously, stop with the constant dissing of me all the fucking time. * Firstly, I never "assumed" that I would be mentioned in this thread*, truth is I came here to post some messages of love to some people, *and yes I was kinda hoping I'd get mentioned, but I wasn't, *and I said "kinda" hurts, doesn't mean I'm gonna go b'aww and cut myself.  It just means, I feel a little bit sad, the main reasons for me being all pissed off and depressed are for other irl reasons, end of that topic there.
> 
> Secondly,* the only reason I was uset about ABW's post, was he literally mentioned every other GBT regular, except me, which due to the fact that I was right up in there all the time, kinda makes me feel like whats the point in doing shit like that?*  But all in all Jashwa, how about you actually stop the twattyness, because honestly, I don't think your as much of an asshole as you put on  You're just acting this way probably because life has been hard for you (bullying, teasing, maybe family issues, I dunno), and you feel that the way to make it better is to take it out on people on the internet who can't come back and do anything bad to you.  Dude...if that is the case then I do know how you feel, big time, *hugs*  I don't know what it is I did to wrong you so much, but I am sorry for it.
> 
> Also everyone, this wasn't a raeg, it's more like me venting.


Why do you contradict yourself? 

I should be offended too now because Jashwa failed to mention me in his previous post. How could you?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You are aware that I wasn't talking about myself?


 
I thought we were playing telephone D:


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Willow said:


> I should be offended too now because Jashwa failed to mention me in his previous post. How could you?


 If it makes you feel better, I was on the fence about mentioning you or not, but decided not to because you flip flop on posting styles so much and I don't enjoy all of them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2011)

I hate this thread.

Every damn time I see it I start getting "The Love Shack" by the B52's stuck in my head.

Damn you FAF!


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I hate this thread.
> 
> Every damn time I see it I start getting "The Love Shack" by the B52's stuck in my head.
> 
> Damn you FAF!


Thanks for the availment. We'll stop now.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Trying too hard is what you did. Trying too hard for everyone's attention. Trying too hard to be cool. Trying too hard to make people think you look good. Trying too hard to get people to compliment you.


 
I just wanna be liked by everyone, I hate being unliked...I just wish I could be friends with as many people as possible.  Hence the trying too hard.



Willow said:


> Why do you contradict yourself?
> 
> 
> I should be offended too now because Jashwa failed to mention me in his previous post. How could you?



I didn't, and thats not that I meant...Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If it makes you feel better, I was on the fence about mentioning you or not, but decided not to because you flip flop on posting styles so much and I don't enjoy all of them.


 Eh, I was only joking really. :/


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Why does this have to happen to every "opinion thread"? Hell, even the love one? I guess this the true and right way of rooting out the newfags.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I just wanna be liked by everyone, I hate being unliked...I just wish I could be friends with as many people as possible.  Hence the trying too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, and thats not that I meant...Â¬.Â¬


 
Well if you are having problems I can help you  
I'm kinda crazy but hey, I passed psychology so I'm sure I can do somethin


----------



## Thatch (Feb 26, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Well if you are having problems I can help you


 
The only thing that can help at this point is a mercy shot the the back of the skull.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> The only thing that can help at this point is a mercy shot the the back of the skull.


 
Lol, some people call me that, Mercy. I just laugh though cuz then I get to prove them wrong


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias you are really shitting up this thread.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tomias you are really shitting up this thread.


 
ZOMG! <3  (And now I can die a little inside for having done this)


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow Jashwa, someone didn't get his own way today...how about instead of acting big, and dickheaded on the internet, you go out and do something useful with your life. Like I dunno...overdosing on something? Seriously, stop with the constant dissing of me all the fucking time. Firstly, I never "assumed" that I would be mentioned in this thread, truth is I came here to post some messages of love to some people, and yes I was kinda hoping I'd get mentioned, but I wasn't, and I said "kinda" hurts, doesn't mean I'm gonna go b'aww and cut myself. It just means, I feel a little bit sad, the main reasons for me being all pissed off and depressed are for other irl reasons, end of that topic there.
> 
> Secondly, the only reason I was uset about ABW's post, was he literally mentioned every other GBT regular, except me, which due to the fact that I was right up in there all the time, kinda makes me feel like whats the point in doing shit like that? But all in all Jashwa, how about you actually stop the twattyness, because honestly, I don't think your as much of an asshole as you put on You're just acting this way probably because life has been hard for you (bullying, teasing, maybe family issues, I dunno), and you feel that the way to make it better is to take it out on people on the internet who can't come back and do anything bad to you. Dude...if that is the case then I do know how you feel, big time, *hugs* I don't know what it is I did to wrong you so much, but I am sorry for it.
> 
> Also everyone, this wasn't a raeg, it's more like me venting.



Isn't a regular someone that comes on like every day and posts something every day? You've been here since January of last year with barely 400 posts. The word 'Regular' would be someone who comes on all the time and has a distinct personality that makes you recognizable, as opposed to the lurkers? 

I don't know, but your bullshitting and bawwing really fucked up the point of the thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Isn't a regular someone that comes on like every day and posts something every day? You've been here since January of last year with barely 400 posts. The word 'Regular' would be someone who comes on all the time and has a distinct personality that makes you recognizable, as opposed to the lurkers?
> 
> I don't know, but your bullshitting and bawwing really fucked up the point of the thread.


 He posts a lot in forum games, but he was talking about a separate forum where he's a regular, I'm pretty sure. Or at least a specific thread in forum games.


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Isn't a regular someone that comes on like every day and posts something every day? You've been here since January of last year with barely 400 posts.


Actually, Tomias posts here quite a lot, but mainly in the Forum Games where posts don't affect post count. 



> The word 'Regular' would be someone who comes on all the time and has a distinct personality that makes you recognizable, as opposed to the lurkers?
> 
> I don't know, but your bullshitting and bawwing really fucked up the point of the thread.


But other than that I think you might be on to something.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Let's try to salvage this thread since tomias decided to suicide bomb it.

You guys are pretty awesome and have shown me not all furfags are total psychopaths.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> He posts a lot in forum games, but he was talking about a separate forum where he's a regular, I'm pretty sure. Or at least a specific thread in forum games.



Yeah, I was referring to the Gentleman's Banning Club thread in forum games, I was one of the regulars in that thread.  Other then that, I wouldn't consider myself a site regular, I'm not around enough for that.


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

Willow said:


> Actually, Tomias posts here quite a lot, but mainly in the Forum Games where posts don't affect post count.
> 
> 
> But other than that I think you might be on to something.



But I don't think Forum Games would allow too much room for building a recognizable personality.. I mean, other threads might show that someone is well educated about a certain thing, or has a sense of humor for the other, or thinks differently from others.. something like that.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's try to salvage this thread since tomias decided to suicide bomb it.
> 
> You guys are pretty awesome and have shown me not all furfags are total psychopaths.


 And you've shown us that all foxes are stereotypical gay sluts <3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

@H&K (reply w/quote seems to be buggin out on meh): And you have taught us that not all foxes know they're sluts ^^


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, back on Topic time.  I like the majority of you lot, some of you I don't know well enough is why it's not all.  Despite the shit getting a bit real sometimes, ya'll are pretty cool and make my usually boring internet life full of excitement and whatnot....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> And you've shown us that all foxes are stereotypical gay sluts <3


 You've shown me that cat furries are just as awful as actual cats. <3


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> But I don't think Forum Games would allow too much room for building a recognizable personality.. I mean, other threads might show that someone is well educated about a certain thing, or has a sense of humor for the other, or thinks differently from others.. something like that.


 True enough. Though of course, everyone does have their preferred board I guess you could say.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

I love how Gibby agrees with me and Jashwa when she's a fox herself lol.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I love how Gibby agrees with me and Jashwa when *she's* a fox *herself* lol.


 
Not this again! D: What is it that makes me seem so damn girly even after having several masculine avatars?

As funny as it sounds, I kinda like it. I really am a fox! :VVV


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

Typo hun lol

and then my brain kinda agreed with it


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Not this again! D: What is it that makes me seem so damn girly even after having several masculine avatars?
> 
> As funny as it sounds, I kinda like it. I really am a fox! :VVV


 I dunno, why do people assume I'm a guy when Willow is a girl's name? Oh wait, that's because the character Willow is a boy I guess. :/

I giggled at this post though.


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby, it's the shaping of the eyes in that particular avie.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Willow said:


> I dunno, why do people assume I'm a guy when Willow is a girl's name. Oh wait, that's because the character Willow is a boy I guess. :/


 You asked a question with a period at the end.

Then answered it yourself. 

This is why I can't ever love you.


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You asked a question with a period at the end.
> 
> Then answered it yourself.
> 
> This is why I can't ever love you.


 That's a typo. And I know. v__v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Willow said:


> I dunno, why do people assume I'm a guy when Willow is a girl's name. Oh wait, that's because the character Willow is a boy I guess. :/


 
When I was a snotty little newfag, I always thought you were a boy. Then I got confused. Then confused more. But now I have the answer!



Leybun said:


> Gibby, it's the shaping of the eyes in that particular avie.


 
You're right! But I cannot imagine how the avvie would look without the eyes! They're the one key thing that makes it cute in the first place. :[


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> When I was a snotty little newfag, I always thought you were a boy. Then I got confused. Then confused more. But now I have the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! But I cannot imagine how the avvie would look without the eyes! They're the one key thing that makes it cute in the first place. :[




It's possible for you to be cute and a guy, right?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It's possible for you to be cute and a guy, right?



Thats true, just look at Justin Beiber, he's like a real life Chibi...of course I dunno if he's a guy or not so my point may be rentered moot...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It's possible for you to be cute and a guy, right?


 
I certainly hope so. 3:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ...


 
FAF is a pretty cool guy eh bites newfags and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Not this again! D: What is it that makes me seem so damn girly even after having several masculine avatars?
> 
> As funny as it sounds, I kinda like it. I really am a fox! :VVV



There is no such thing as a masculine furry avatar.


----------



## Tango (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys are pretty awesome and have shown me not all furfags are total psychopaths.


 

I like to feel the warm spot on your chair after you leave the room... :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Xavan said:


> There is no such thing as a masculine furry avatar.


Fuck you man, my avi's totally masculine. >:V


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *>:V*



I love you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Xavan said:


> I love you.


à² _à² 
What is this... "love"? :V


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> à² _à²
> What is this... "love"? :V



It's what's in your avatar, which makes it anything but masculine.


----------



## Corto (Feb 26, 2011)

Wrong. The correct answer is "baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more".


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wrong. The correct answer is "baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more".


 No, it's dick tits.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, it's dick tits.


 
Dick tits make me "wut?"...  :<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, it's dick tits.


 I didn't know you were into that.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Fucking Bulletstorm, guys.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Fucking Bulletstorm, guys.
> 
> I am disappoint.


 All I do with my life is disappoint people you should know this by now.


----------



## Kaizy (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the peeps who have been friendly to me
Everyone else is a lameo
Totally :U


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2011)

I love angry forumers...
They're like chemotherapy for the forum. :3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All I do with my life is disappoint people you should know this by now.


 
You have yet to disappoint me Â¬.Â¬



Corto said:


> Wrong. The correct answer is "baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more".


 

F*CK! Dammit Corto now I'm humming that damn song!


----------



## Xavan (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You have yet to disappoint me Â¬.Â¬



Him being a fox should have been the first thing.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Xavan said:


> Him being a fox should have been the first thing.


 
That's not a disappointment, that's just a coefficient.


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

MM, you make me want to follow you from work to your house but in a good way!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> MM, you make me want to follow you from work to your house but in a good way!


 
You look like Craig Furguson <3


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You look like Craig Furguson <3



Damn, I was going for Tyler Hicks. Thanks for noticing though!


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

jashwa don't you love me? :-(


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I love the peeps who have been friendly to me
> Everyone else is a lameo
> Totally :U


 
hey kaizy, I know you love me the most.

but if you love someone else more, don't tell me. I don't want want to hear it >:S


----------



## Kaath (Feb 28, 2011)

Theres a lotta love here man, everyone hold hands now :v


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Â¬.Â¬ I would but there are a few people here who would probably break my jaw for even going near their hand.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

you can hold my hand but i want it back when you're done


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

There is no place for a thread like this on these forums.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Â¬.Â¬ I would but there are a few people here who would probably break my jaw for even going near their hand.


 
No worries, I wouldn't break your jaw. :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm feeling in the mood for being nice again and patting some serious ass. I love you all! <3


----------



## Riavis (Feb 28, 2011)

I am suffocating in all this love. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm feeling in the mood for being nice again and patting some serious ass. I love you all! <3


 You can pat my ass anytime, Gibs. <3



Riavis said:


> I am suffocating in all this love. That's a good thing, right?


You were all expecting me to make a sex-related joke here, weren't you? Nope, I'm not gonna.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No worries, I wouldn't break your jaw. :3c


 What _would_ you break, though?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 28, 2011)

Op reeks of sarcasm.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Op reeks of sarcasm.


 It's not.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It's not.


 
Can you be sure with people on here?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What _would_ you break, though?


 
I'll have to spin the "Wheel of Bodily injuries" to decide. :V

Oh Jashwa, I wouldn't break you cuz I liek ju, so you have nothing to worry about. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Can you be sure with people on here?


When I've talked to them quite a bit off site, then yes.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh Jashwa, I wouldn't break you cuz I liek ju, so you have nothing to worry about. :V


 This is now a binding verbal contract.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is now a binding verbal contract.


 
Since I am at work, you could ask me to swear on the nearest religious book available. :V


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think I love anybody here :<


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Since I am at work, you could ask me to swear on the nearest religious book available. :V


 Can you swear on all of them?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Can you swear on all of them?


 
Only one.
:V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No worries, I wouldn't break your jaw. :3c


 
Zeke! *glomps* (and now she will break mine)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Zeke! *glomps* (and now she will break mine)


 
-tases-
You are in my Danger zone!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I don't think I love anybody here :<


 Well good.

Nobody here loves you either. >=[



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -tases-
> You are in my Danger zone!


 I guess you could say he was on... _the highway to the danger zone?_


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well good.
> 
> Nobody here loves you either. >=[


 
THAT'S WHY I DON'T LOVE ANYBODY HERE

why love someone who doesn't love you?

:'C


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> THAT'S WHY I DON'T LOVE ANYBODY HERE
> 
> why love someone who doesn't love you?
> 
> :'C



WHAT IS LOVE? BABY DON'T HURT ME, DON'T HURT ME NO MORE!

Oh I don't know
why you're not fair
I give you my love
but you don't care
So what is right
and what is wrong
gimme a sign

WHAT IS LOVE? BABY DON'T HURT ME, DON'T HURT ME NO MORE!
:V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WHAT IS LOVE? BABY DON'T HURT ME, DON'T HURT ME NO MORE!
> 
> Oh I don't know
> why you're not fair
> ...


 I love that song. Thank you.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love that song. Thank you.


 
shades.png
hadbobbing.gif
DUN DUN DUN DA DUN DUN DUN DUN...


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep, tasered


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> shades.png
> hadbobbing.gif
> DUN DUN DUN DA DUN DUN DUN DUN...


 This thread should now be about cheesy old songs.

Now if you excuse me I must go wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can...


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread should now be about cheesy old songs.
> 
> Now if you excuse me I must go wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can...


 
well you see, I would love, however Billie Jean is not my lover. she's just a girl who claims that I am the one.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread should now be about cheesy old songs.
> 
> Now if you excuse me I must go wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can...


 .....yes! I dont know that song! XD rick-roll failed!


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

I wear mah suuunglasses at night so I can so I can, watch you when you sleep on stormy niiiiiiiights.

/doesn't remember lyrics all that well

Love all ya fags. <3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I wear mah suuunglasses at night so I can so I can, watch you when you sleep on stormy niiiiiiiights.
> 
> /doesn't remember lyrics all that well
> 
> Love all ya fags. <3


 
......aren't you a girl?


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ......aren't you a girl?



For me to know and you to find out~


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ......aren't you a girl?


 
she's one of those girls who lives off of having gay friends so she can brag about it >:C


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> she's one of those girls who lives off of having gay friends so she can brag about it >:C



This is not the lies and slader thread :3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Leybun said:


> This is not the lies and slader thread :3


You're here though aren't you? >:3


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You're here though aren't you? >:3


 
QQ Am I now allowed?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Only one.
> :V


 Pick the Quran[or however you feel like spelling it] then. It's probably the most pure. 

Then and only then will I feel safe.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Pick the Quran[or however you feel like spelling it] then. It's probably the most pure.
> 
> Then and only then will I feel safe.


 You should never feel safe around furries. If you let your guard down you get shit like what happened to you at the AC dance last year.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should never feel safe around furries. If you let your guard down you get shit like what happened to you at the AC dance last year.


 
Details.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Details.


 A swarm of gay guys surrounded me at this horrible rave that Icen drug me to and she had to save me.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> A swarm of gay guys surrounded me at this horrible rave that Icen drug me to and she had to save me.


 
Was it all like 

>:|


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Was it all like
> 
> >:|


 More like

>:]

and then Icen was a woman and got close to them and it was like 

D:


The >:| was before that...I think.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> More like
> 
> >:]
> 
> ...


 
"ew girls have cooties"


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> "ew girls have cooties"


 They pretty much ran away. 

It was great.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> They pretty much ran away.
> 
> It was great.


 
Maybe they assumed that you were straight or something

just kidding no one would ever actually think that o/`


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> More like
> 
> >:]
> 
> ...


 
gay people.... god


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 28, 2011)

Did I miss all the love? <=[


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> gay people.... god


 
You have a problem with gay peeps?


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You have a problem with gay peeps?


 
the one's I hang out with are good examples. 

but hey, sometimes I overwhelm myself D:


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Maybe they assumed that you were straight or something
> 
> just kidding no one would ever actually think that o/`


 But my rl friends were surprised when I told them I was bi :O some of them


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> But my rl friends were surprised when I told them I was bi :O some of them


 
Your post-count discredits your claim of having real life friends. Or real life for that matter.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Your post-count discredits your claim of having real life friends. Or real life for that matter.


 You make me sad.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

Whats love gotta do, gotta do with it?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> More like
> 
> >:]
> 
> ...



Oh yeah.
That was funny!

The way that she told it made me think that the >:*|* was before.

But then again, when a girl comes to the party the gay guys are like (â•¬Ã²_Ã³)  when it comes to vagina. :V


----------



## Love! (Mar 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> one of those girls who lives off of having gay friends so she can brag about it >:C


i went to high school with a lot of girls like that
they wound up being a big part of why i first started trapping
i mean, _somebody_ had to show them how to wear makeup, pick out clothes, and look good in a skirt...


----------



## Riavis (Mar 1, 2011)

I know some that look better in a skirt than most girls. More power to you guys.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I know some that look better in a skirt than most girls. More power to you guys.


 
They have to have the legs for it. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They have to have the legs for it. :V


 
Having a lack of hair in the leg area also helps.


----------



## Love! (Mar 1, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Having a lack of hair in the leg area also helps.


 silly boy, that's what wax and epilators are for! :-D


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Having a lack of hair in the leg area also helps.


 
And the hips.

If it wasn't got the guy-scent, I could easily mistake a man for a woman by looks alone. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And the hips.
> 
> If it wasn't got the guy-scent, I could easily mistake a man for a woman by looks alone. :V


 Lol, yea. I don't crossdress. although I have had people ask me if I'm female irl. 
And before you say it, I was surprised too.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Lol, yea. I don't crossdress. although I have had people ask me if I'm female irl.
> And before you say it, I was surprised too.


 

Honestly...I did too, but I didn't bother to ask. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Honestly...I did too, but I didn't bother to ask. :V



Lol, no problem. I associate more with females in most areas so I "act" like a girl alot. But of course that has its pitfalls. One of my online friends got mad because I had "led" him to believe I was female for however long.

Thus why my fursona is predominantly female


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Lol, no problem. I associate more with females in most areas so I "act" like a girl alot. But of course that has its pitfalls. One of my online friends got mad because I had "led" him to believe I was female for however long.
> 
> Thus why my fursona is predominantly female



Same story goes for me I guess, except reverse. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Same story goes for me I guess, except reverse. :V


 
I personally wasn't aware that happened. It's individuals such as yourselves I seem to get along well with. There are only two females who presented themselves as males I have met. In both cases, we got along amazingly, we still do. There was even a point of "intimacy". And these were people I was amazed at having met, they were so relatable. and it turned out, they were girls. It was like "opening a bag of M&Ms and finding skittles." I believe I refered to it as. I don't know if it's universal, but you guys turn out to be very good people.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2011)

Furries seem to love genderfucking people.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 1, 2011)

Not essentially furry. I used to frequent a roleplay site that was mostly humans. I actually revisited this site a few months agot o chech up, and I was told furries are a no no. And I can assure you, every single member had both male and female characters. 
Yes, furries like genderfucking, because we are human, and so and so number of humans, furry or not, enjoy that.


----------

